
Scripting is Dead; Long Live Scripting - fogus
http://waffle.wootest.net/2011/05/20/scripting-is-dead-long-live-scripting/
======
beaumartinez
As I've understood the term (and how I use it), a scripting language is one
that doesn't require explicit compilation (as opposed to JIT compilation, for
example) to be run, allowing for fast(er) code-test cycles.

You hear of shell and Python scripts, but (at least myself) _never_ of C and
Java scripts.

~~~
gnosis
But in fact, there are C interpreters, such as:

<http://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cint>

and

<http://code.google.com/p/picoc/>

There are also Python compilers, such as:

<http://cython.org/>

